# v4l-dvb-hg mit Kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe gerade meinen Kernel von 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 auf 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 upgedatet und habe dann festgestellt, dass sich v4l nicht mehr übersetzen lässt.

Der Compiler bricht mit folgendem Fehler ab:

```
vdr02 ~ # emerge -av media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3  USE="-savedconfig" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.29-gentoo-r5

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Updating /mnt/data/portage/distfiles/hg-src/v4l-dvb-hg/multiproto from http://jusst.de/hg/multiproto

 * Creating working directory in /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto (revision: tip)

>>> Source unpacked in /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work

>>> Preparing source in /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l ...

 * Removing modules-install

 * Applying local patches:

Searching in /usr/src/linux/Makefile for kernel version.

Forcing compiling to version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

./scripts/make_kconfig.pl /lib/modules//build /lib/modules//build 1

Preparing to compile for kernel version 2.6.29

File not found: /lib/modules//build/.config at ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl line 32, <IN> line 4.

make: *** [allmodconfig] Fehler 2

 * Removing autoload-entry from stradis-driver.

 * Removing depmod-calls

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l ...

ln: Erzeuge symbolische Verknüpfung »Module.symvers«: Die Datei existiert bereits

 * Preparing dvb module

make -j5 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KDIR=/usr/src/linux default

scripts/make_makefile.pl

Updating/Creating .config

./scripts/make_kconfig.pl /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux

Preparing to compile for kernel version 2.6.29

Preparing to compile for kernel version 2.6.29

Created default (all yes) .config file

./scripts/make_myconfig.pl

perl scripts/make_config_compat.pl /usr/src/linux ./.myconfig ./config-compat.h

ln -sf . oss

creating symbolic links...

Kernel build directory is /usr/src/linux

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l  modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tuner-xc2028.o

  CC [M]  /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tuner-simple.o

  CC [M]  /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tuner-types.o

  CC [M]  /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/mt20xx.o

  CC [M]  /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tda8290.o

In file included from /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tuner-simple.h:21,

                 from /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tuner-simple.c:15:

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:52: error: field 'fe_params' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:297: warning: 'struct dvbfe_info' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:297: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:298: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:299: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:316: error: field 'fe_events' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:317: error: field 'fe_params' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:354: warning: 'enum dvbfe_fec' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:354: warning: 'enum dvbfe_modulation' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:359: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

make[2]: *** [/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tuner-simple.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tda8290.h:21,

                 from /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tda8290.c:28:

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:52: error: field 'fe_params' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:297: warning: 'struct dvbfe_info' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:297: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:298: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:299: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:316: error: field 'fe_events' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:317: error: field 'fe_params' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:354: warning: 'enum dvbfe_fec' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:354: warning: 'enum dvbfe_modulation' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:359: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

make[2]: *** [/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tda8290.o] Error 1

In file included from /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/mt20xx.h:21,

                 from /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/mt20xx.c:12:

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:52: error: field 'fe_params' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:297: warning: 'struct dvbfe_info' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:297: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:298: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:299: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:316: error: field 'fe_events' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:317: error: field 'fe_params' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:354: warning: 'enum dvbfe_fec' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:354: warning: 'enum dvbfe_modulation' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:359: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

make[2]: *** [/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/mt20xx.o] Error 1

In file included from /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tuner-xc2028.h:10,

                 from /mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tuner-xc2028.c:21:

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:52: error: field 'fe_params' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:297: warning: 'struct dvbfe_info' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:297: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:298: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:299: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:316: error: field 'fe_events' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:317: error: field 'fe_params' has incomplete type

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:354: warning: 'enum dvbfe_fec' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:354: warning: 'enum dvbfe_modulation' declared inside parameter list

/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/dvb_frontend.h:359: warning: 'enum dvbfe_delsys' declared inside parameter list

make[2]: *** [/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l/tuner-xc2028.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/work/multiproto/v4l] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [default] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3410:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2531:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KDIR=/usr/src/linux default

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/log/portage/media-tv:v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3:20090715-075006.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/media-tv:v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r3:20090715-075006.log'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

vdr02 ~ #
```

Hat Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Hier noch die "emerge --info":

```
vdr02 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 09 Jul 2009 06:30:21 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/voyageur /usr/portage/local/layman/kde-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/toolchain /usr/portage/local/layman/vdr-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/local/portage/myoverlays"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aio alsa animgif apache2 arts asf automount berkdb bzip2 caps child-protection cli cmdctrl cmdsubmenu cracklib crypt cups curl ddepgentry dga dolby-record-switch dolbyinrec dri dts dv dvb dvbplayer dvbsetup dvd dvdread evo exif extrafilters fat ffmpeg fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gtk htmlhandbook httpd iconv icq imagemagick imon ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jumpplay kde lcd lesstif liemikuutio lirc live lm_sensors matroska matrox midi mjpeg mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses network nls noepg nptl nptlonly ntfs nvidia nvram ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png pppd projectx python qt3support qt4 readline reelchannelscan reflection rtc samba sasl screen server session simplexml slang smartcard sockets sourcecaps spl sse sse2 ssl stream svg svga swat sysfs tcpd timerinfo unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vdr vdr-net vfat vorbis wareagleicon webkit win32codecs wxwindows x264 x509 x86 xfs xinerama xml xorg xsl xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel oss" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text cfontzpacket cwlinux eyeboxone graphlcd icpa106 imon iowarrior lcterm md8800 ms6931 mtcs16209x noritakevfd pyramid sed1330 sed1520 serialvfd sli stv5730 svga t6963 tyan xosd" LINGUAS="de en" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vga xvfb"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

vdr02 ~ #
```

----------

## 3PO

Hat denn wirklich Niemand eine Idee?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Frank99

Hallo 3PO,

ist deine Gentoo Version eine aktualisierte GEN2VDR Version? Dann könnte es an einigen Patches liegen die Helmut automatisch einbinden lässt.

Ansonsten warum akutalisierst du nicht auf Kernel 2.6.30 und nimmst dann die Kernel DVB Treiber.

Läuft bei mir so problemlos mit meinen DVB Karten.

Bye,

Frank

----------

## 3PO

Nein, es ist keine Gen2VDR Version, und Kernel 2.6.30 ist ja noch nicht im Portage.

----------

## Frank99

Seit 10.6 im Portage tree:

http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/ChangeLog#ptabs

*gentoo-sources-2.6.30 (10 Jun 2009)

10 Jun 2009; Mike Pagano <mpagano@gentoo.org>

+gentoo-sources-2.6.30.ebuild:

Version bump to 2.6.30.

----------

## 3PO

 *Frank99 wrote:*   

> Seit 10.6 im Portage tree: ...

 

... Aber noch nicht stable. 

```
vdr02 ~ # eix sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

[D] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:

        (2.6.16-r13)    2.6.16-r13!b!s

        (2.6.25-r7)     2.6.25-r7!b!s[1]

        (2.6.25-r9)     2.6.25-r9!b!s

        (2.6.26-r4)     2.6.26-r4!b!s

        (2.6.27-r8)     2.6.27-r8!b!s

        (2.6.27-r10)    2.6.27-r10!b!s

        (2.6.28)        ~2.6.28!b!s

        (2.6.28-r1)     ~2.6.28-r1!b!s

        (2.6.28-r2)     ~2.6.28-r2!b!s

        (2.6.28-r3)     ~2.6.28-r3!b!s

        (2.6.28-r4)     ~2.6.28-r4!b!s

        (2.6.28-r5)     2.6.28-r5!b!s

        (2.6.28-r6)     ~2.6.28-r6!b!s

        (2.6.29)        ~2.6.29!b!s

        (2.6.29-r1)     ~2.6.29-r1!b!s

        (2.6.29-r2)     ~2.6.29-r2!b!s

        (2.6.29-r3)     ~2.6.29-r3!b!s

        (2.6.29-r4)     ~2.6.29-r4!b!s

        (2.6.29-r5)     2.6.29-r5!b!s

        (2.6.29-r6)     ~2.6.29-r6!b!s

        (2.6.30)        ~2.6.30!b!s

        (2.6.30-r1)     ~2.6.30-r1!b!s

        (2.6.30-r2)     ~2.6.30-r2!b!s

        {build symlink ultra1}

     Installed versions:  2.6.26-r3(2.6.26-r3)!b!s(08:47:44 22.02.2009)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.27-r8(2.6.27-r8)!b!s(10:46:22 23.02.2009)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.27-r10(2.6.27-r10)!b!s(21:02:58 12.04.2009)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.28-r2(2.6.28-r2)!b!s(02:53:56 19.02.2009)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.28-r5(2.6.28-r5)!b!s(14:55:55 24.04.2009)(-build -symlink)

                          2.6.29-r5(2.6.29-r5)!b!s(11:01:41 02.06.2009)(-build -symlink)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

[1] (layman/powerpc)

vdr02 ~ #

```

----------

